
Appathon – Prize: $5K and 6-week Incubation Mentorship - anthonyvprakash
https://appathon.atsign.com/
======
anthonyvprakash
If you believe that people should own their data, then the @ppathon is for
you.

As a program for aspiring entrepreneurs, the @ppathon will allow teams to
develop compelling consumer apps on the @ protocol, a permissions-based
protocol that will revolutionize how the internet handles people’s data.
You’ll automatically adhere to complex privacy regulations and save time on
some of the tedious aspects of coding mobile apps.

You’ll have 3 weeks to familiarize yourself with the @ protocol and form your
team. You’ll then undergo a 2-week training period with several mentoring
sessions before participating in a 5-day hackathon. At the end, your team
could win $5,000 to bring your app to market, along with a 6-week period of
mentorship to incubate your idea and hopefully secure funding.

